# Costa Rica Trip December 2006 (Dial up dont even bother ;))



## Snipes (Jan 1, 2007)

Lots and lots and lots of pics. I took over 500 pictures but i am uploading 120. I didnt get to see one single tarantula!   But i made up for it with lots of other things. Pictures will come in groups of 20, and then the videos. Please enjoy!


----------



## Snipes (Jan 1, 2007)

*2nd batch*


----------



## Snipes (Jan 1, 2007)

*3rd batch*


----------



## Snipes (Jan 1, 2007)

*4th batch*


----------



## Snipes (Jan 1, 2007)

*5th batch*

















and can anyone tell me what this is?


----------



## Snipes (Jan 1, 2007)

*6th and last photo batch*








































































we spent 18 hrs at the Dallas airport and this is where we slept


----------



## Snipes (Jan 1, 2007)

*videos*

And now for the videos

Two Toed Sloth and its baby



Three Toed Sloth


White Face Capuchin Monkeys


Mono Titi, Red Backed Squirrel Monkey


Mono Congo, Howler Monkey (Howling) The first one is dawn a day before Xmas and the other two were on the Carribean side and they were only a few trees away. 




Going over a very very old bridge. Check out the pathway for pedestrians on the left side


Crocodiles by a bridge


A cool lil beetle


A cool defensive mechanism of a plant on the Carribean Side




This is just for fun, South Park in Spanish. Coincidentally, i last saw this episode when i was in Belize, but it was in English


----------



## Snipes (Jan 1, 2007)

k thats all the photos. I dont know if the videos are supposed to start or something but if you click on them you can get to the photobucket link.


----------



## Philth (Jan 1, 2007)

No spiders .  Looks like you got to see some nice stuff though.  The bug in question looks like a male Dobsonfly. I found one in Costa Rica a few years ago.  Thanks for sharing the pics.

Later, Tom


----------



## edesign (Jan 1, 2007)

ok...nevermind...i had taken costa rica off my list of vacation spots AGAIN for whenever my next vacation is...but after seeing these pics (haven't watched vids yet) I'm putting it back on. When I first checked on C.R. vacations this spring it was very cheap considering how far away it is  My uncle went there a few years ago and loved it, same with another aunt and uncle I have here.

As for what kind of beetle that was you were asking about...I believe it is some kind of mayfly but in a preadult stage perhaps? I've seen them before even around here (probably different species though, I also think the males are the ones with the loooong pincers)...the ones here are harmless despite their evil look  Someone correct me because I'm sure I'm not quite right lol

How many sloths did you see? Years ago I somehow acquired a slight infatuation with sloths...it was the main reason I saw Ice Age when it came out lol, not many movies with sloths in them, much less a main character.

I'm probably going to come back with some specific questions about your trip later this evening/week...if you don't mind!


----------



## Snipes (Jan 1, 2007)

Philth- I did get one right by the butterflies. But i was there with my family and for my family so i didnt have time to look except in passing.
Edesign- By Manuel Antonio we saw those two toed sloth on the wires. They are apparently common there and finding them on wires is also common. I saw a bunch more in the Manuel Antonio Park but they are hard to see and i only saw them because they had telescopes set up. Then on the other side we went to Puerta Viejo and i found a dead three toed sloth, which i could only identify by seeing its claws. We were driving to the airport and i saw a sloth up in the trees and the workers said it was a three toed sloth. Ask anything you want.
My regret is not being able to get closer to the crocs, not seeing any tarantulas, and not seeing any red eyed tree frogs. Thats not for a lack of trying when i could though. I DID see two scarlet macaws but i couldnt get them. We were driving and i saw them flying not too high above us and i screamed several times SCARLET MACAWS!! My dad is clueless and had no idea so i yelled for him to stop. By the time i had my camera out they were close enough to be dots in the distance and they are blobs in the photo so i erased it.


----------



## Gigas (Jan 1, 2007)

Even if there were no T's you certainly found the wildlife, looks like an awesome place, easy to see why people visit there so often


----------



## Sobrino (Jan 2, 2007)

thanks for sharing nice pics lol...i see most of that stuff all the time...im costa rican...going now in 2007...gonna post up alot of pics!


----------



## Jeremy Huff (Jan 8, 2007)

Where is the red green iguana from?  I have never seen one that color

Jeremy


----------



## ShadowBlade (Jan 8, 2007)

Philth said:


> The bug in question looks like a male Dobsonfly.


Ding-ding! We have a winner. That's a dobsonfly, and a beautiful specimen at that.

Great pics!


----------



## Leiurus87 (Jan 8, 2007)

Wonderful pics. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Heather (Jan 10, 2007)

*Omg!*

Snipes-  All I can say is WOW!  You saw some wonderful critters and took some absolutely stunning pics!  

My fav is of the Hermie... but I am a biased on that opinion  

Congrats on a safe trip!


----------



## HARLEY-XLH666 (Mar 12, 2008)

Any ideas as to what that folding plant in the second last video is. That is  *insert bad word here* neat.


----------



## ftorres (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello All,
THe plant that folds is probably a mimosa plant.

You should be able to find some for sale here in the states, they are small but can grow somewhat.

If you are into general bugs, you definately have to try to black light and if you go during the wet season you will find some fantastic beetles,moths,millipedes and a lot more stuff you would never believe it excisted.

Costa Rica and Panama are a treasure in Central America.

French Guyana,Brasil is another palce you must visit at least once.

Really nice pictures, thanks for sharing.

francisco


----------

